# Transporting kayak in a car.



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

I know I am bringing up a topic already discussed but my question segways a bit from the older post. Just picked up a 10' kayak for fishing. In regards to transporting it am I allowed to have the kayak sticking "x" amount of feet out of the back of my trunk with the trunk bungeed down? I have a newer 4-door Honda Accord and my back seat folds down. I could stick the yak through but it will hang out a few feet.

Am I better off buying a swim noodle and strapping it to my roof? I will be doing this by myself and I feel the trunk option is the quickest / easiest.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I transport my 12 foot kayak in the back of my 6 foot truck bed. The kayak sticks out 4 feet beyond the open tailgate, about 5-1/2 feet beyond the tail lights. A red flag attached to the back of the kayak keeps it legal... I believe the flag is required for anything beyond 3 feet.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

See how far u can get it in first. My yak wont go very far in due to the framework of the back seats being low and the seats angled up. My buddy has same issue with his fusion. Plus the exhaust stinks in the car.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildbill26 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can get a foam-block rooftop system at dicks for pretty cheap. I use it to strap my 12' kayak on top of my Mazda protege no problem.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a 13'4" sot that is 75 pounds. I use the foam blocks on top of my 4 door Neon. If this where anything other than a drive to work gas car, I would be very upset with myself. The roof of my car is all dented in and covered with scratches. You may not have tha problem with a smaller SIK, but the value of you car is worth thinking about.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just curious if the kayak fit in your car. I have a newer 4 door Civic SI and might be doing the same thing for awhile.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Where there's a will, there is a way...
Shoulda seen my first deer sticking out of the trunk.....


----------

